# Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€



## RC-X (2. Januar 2010)

*Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Hi ,
ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach ner Anlage für Partys.
Sollten 2 Boxen sein und einigermaßen gut klingen.

Max. Budget wäre bei 600€

Hab mich ein bisschen umgeschaut und bin auf folgende Boxen gestoßen:

Nubert - nuBox 481 Standlautsprecher

Klipsch RB-81 (schwarz) Regal-Lautsprecher KliRB-81bl

Was haltet ihr von der idee jeweils eine von den Boxen zu kaufen?
Für weitere (und gerne auch billigere *gg*) Vorschläge bin immer zu haben.


Dann bräuchte ich noch einen Verstärker und nen DVD-Player. Vllt gleich nen Multimedia-Player mit Festplatte?
Das Ganze sollte man auch mit einem PC verbinden können, also 3,5mm Klinke.
Ich kenn mich mit Audiozeug leider nicht gut aus, deswegen wende ich mich an euch.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!
Danke schonmal im voraus für euer Feedback!! 

MfG
RC-X

Edit: Vllt hilft es euch weiter wenn ich sag welche Musik läuft.
Es wird hauptsächlich Rock gespielt (Green Day, JBO, Liquido und so partzeugs) aber auch Seeed. Andere Sachen zwar auch aber hautsächlich so Rockzeug^^
Als Musikplayer verwende ich immer iTunes (bitte keine Beschwerden, ich mag´s halt^^)

Werde abends wieder on sein


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*



RC-X schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der idee jeweils eine von den Boxen zu kaufen?



Totaler Mist.

Die beiden sind schon mal eine gute Wahl. Die NuBox wird mehr Bass machen. Die Klipsch dafür lauter gehen.

Musst du schauen, was dir wichtiger ist. 

Wenn es ins Budget passt, schau mal nach einer JAMO. Die machen auch immer guten Pegel, ohne wie eine Billig-Conrad-50€-Box zu klingen.

Als Verstärker den Yamaha AS-700. Ein kleines Kraftpaket, das für ca. 450 € zu haben ist.


----------



## Axi (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Jetzt ist die Frage was möchtest du damit beschallen. 
Wenn es nur ein kleiner Partyraum ist, reicht definitiv eine HiFi-Anlage. Und für 600€ dürftest du da auch was richtig brauchbares.

Geht es aber mal darum ein Partyzelt oder gar einen kleineren Platz oder kleinere Halle zu beschallen, würde ich schon eine PA-Anlage empfehlen. Hier machen normal die HiFi-Anlagen schlapp, da sie nicht für solche Dimensionen ausgelegt sind.
Thomann Cyberstore <- Auf dieser Seite kannst du mal nachschaun.
Hab zu meinen Teil mit einer Syrincs von meinen Dad schon richtig gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Was hälst du denn von denen
Lautsprecher Teufel: Stereosystem Ultima 60
und dazu halt noch einen Verstärker!
MFG


----------



## Sash (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

hm oder machs wie ich.. kostet aber etwas mehr. ich hab für unsere partys, auch bis zu flächen von ca 70m² meine heimstereoanlage verwendet, die ich auch so noch zum musikhören benutz. da hinter steckt ein denon pma980r, mit 2x150W bei 4ohm stabil, als boxen 2 heco standboxen der high definition reihe, mit 180w musikleistung, dazu an den anderen 2 ausgängen einen visaton stereo sub mit 2 30iger tieftöner, 4ohm. und nochmal dazu hab ich einen aktiven magnat sub genommen den ich über die tapedeck kopier funktion angesteuert hab, der hatte auch nochmal irgendwas über 100w. alles richtig eingestellt hat das ordentlich buums und eine ordentliche lautstärke bei einer super quali, egal ob rock, hip hop oder house. und diese anlage läuft immer noch, jetzt grad zb benutz ich die immer noch zum musik hören, nur halt ohne den magnat sub. der stammt übrigends von der alten 5.1 anlage meiner eltern, die gegen eine teufel ausgetauscht wurde. also wenn du auch so musik hören willst und nicht nur laut sondern auch eine gute quali haben möchtest, schau nach was vergleichbaren. wichtig ist der frequenzgang der boxen, 20-25hz runter und über 20khz hoch, meine heco zb gehen bis 30khz hoch. und über 90db 1w/1m. 4ohm, und der verstärker sollte auch 2 mal 4 ohm abhalten können. also sozusagen knapp 2 ohm.. dann das ganze richtug ansteuern.. als eingangsquelle hatten wir damals nur 2 cd player, heute würde ja zb auch ein laptop gehen oder so. und auch da aufpassen das das signal was rauskommt nicht verzerrt. als kabel 2,5m².. meine anlage ist nun 15j ca alt, wurde auf vieeelleen partys missbraucht und hört sich selbst heute noch super an. kostete damals 2200dm, plus die beiden subs. lustige ist wenn das licht anfängt zu flackern wenn ich aufdreh..

ps: wenn du über mp3 musik abspielst, pass auf eine gute quali auf! einmal wenigstens über 160kbs, und vorher bei lauterer einstellung probehören. bei ner guten anlage hört man schnell die schwächen raus bei schlecht aufgenommen mp3s. zb das da kein bass ist, verrauscht usw.. deswegen hab ich zb damals viel über original cds laufen lassen, man hört da einen großen unterschied.


----------



## Axi (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Wie gesagt es kommt auf den Gebrauch an. Es gibt Vorteile in Hifi und genauso Vorteile im PA.

@Sash: Klingt nach einer menge von Kabeln  Ich glaub ich hät schon beim zweiten mal herrumschleppen das kotzen bekommen 
Was hast du denn alles an der Steckdose das dein Licht anfängt zu flattern xD Ist nämlich nicht gut für die ganze Elektronik. Da ham die Spannungswandler und Co. echt was zu tun 

@RC-X: Für was brauchst du die Anlage denn genau? Nur um einen Partykeller dauerhauft zu beschallen o.ä.? Schleppst du die Anlage evtl viel auf irgendwelchen Partys mit herrum?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

also, "nur" für parties würd ich auf jeden fall nen guten gebrauchten stereo-verstärker holen, so 200€, das wäre schon ein gutes teil. dann kannst du bei den boxen auch was ordentliches besorgen. 

an einen normalen verstärker kannst du auch problemlos DVDplayer, PC usw. anschließen, brauchst nur ggf. adapter, zB für PC halt 3,5mm klinkenstecker auf 2x Chinch.


eine andere alternative wären aktive boxen, die haben oft auch 2 oder 3 anschlüsse. da weiß ich aber nicht, ob es in der preislage was gibt. die werden oft für tonstudios verwendet, und die "teureren" haben oft keinerlei regler, d.h. volume müßte man NUR am DVDplayer oder PC regeln, was je nach dem halt schlecht möglich ist...


----------



## Sash (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

naja das aufbauen hab ich meist mit nem freund gemacht und ging recht schnell. und das mit dem flackern lag nicht an dem stromverbrauch, sondern am schalldruck.


----------



## NCphalon (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

das liegt dann an den augen die durch die druckwellen beeinflusst werden^^ Hatte das bei em Schlagzeug auchschon^^


----------



## RC-X (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Der Raum:
Also, ich würde das Ganze mit ein paar Freunden kaufen und das Ganze würde dann von Party zu Party wandern^^
Meistens so Garage oder kleiner Partykeller

http://www.teufel.de/Stereosysteme/Ultima-60.cfm

die mit Verstärker wären dann evtl interessant


----------



## Sash (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

da lieber sowas:
Heco - Sophisticated Sound: The Statement

http://www.amazon.de/Heco-Victa-3-W...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1262453349&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.de/Heco-Aleva-2-5...r_1_19?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1262453431&sr=1-19


----------



## rebel4life (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Sowas lohnt sich nicht. Für Partys nimmt man eher robuste PA Anlagen.

Bei Thomann gibt es ganz gute Sachen. Ruf am besten an.

The Box CL 106 / 112 Basis Bundle


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Sowas lohnt sich nicht. Für Partys nimmt man eher robuste PA Anlagen.
> 
> Bei Thomann gibt es ganz gute Sachen. Ruf am besten an.
> 
> The Box CL 106 / 112 Basis Bundle


Deiner Zusammenstellung im Link fehlt es aber noch an Endstufe für die Tiops und nem kleinen Mischpult . Endstufe würde ich von QSC oder EV nehmen, DIE sind robust .

QSC RMX 850 Endstufe

Mit Mischpulten kenne ich mich jetzt nicht sooo unheimlich aus.


----------



## Axi (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Ich glaube man bis jetzt noch keine wirklich vernüftigen Vorschläge machen, wenn man nicht weiß was unser TS vor hat mit der Anlage.

@nfsgame: also wenn du an Aktivboxen eine Enstufe dran hängst, sind schnell ein paar hundert Euro hin 

Ich würde ja eher das Bundle empfehlen, das hat nämlich ein wenig mehr wums  
http://www.thomann.de/de/the_box_pro_entertainer_set_easy.htm


Aber wie gesagt. Ich würde erst mal hören wollen WO er das ganze Aufstellen möchte und wie er es nutzen möchte.
Wenn es nur ein sehr kleiner Raum ist, ist die obengenannte Anlage schon recht heftig.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

oO, sind das aktive ? Dann hab ich aber sehr schief geguckt .

edit:



> THE BOX CL 106 Top 6,5" + Tweeter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das beides spricht doch deutlich für eine passive Box . Der Sub ist aktiv, das stimmt, die Tops nicht.


----------



## Axi (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Ja spricht es, aber les mal nochmal beim Sub genau. Da steht 3x 120/300 Watt.
Du schließt die Topteile ja an den Sub an.  Die bekommen die Leistung vom Sub. ^^


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Argh, ok, sry .


----------



## rebel4life (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*



Irgendwie lustig.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Jaja, amcht euch mal lustig  . 
seit froh das ich gestern nicht so lange on war, da wären noch mehr solche missverständnisse passiert .


----------



## Axi (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Macht doch nichts


----------



## rebel4life (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Hauptsache wir können lachen.





Nur Spaß.


----------



## RC-X (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

kay^^
also
ich bin da, was wollt ihr noch wissen?


Die vom thomann wärn ganz interessant, aber wie bringt man die an nen PC??? http://www.thomann.de/de/the_box_cl_108115_basis_bundle.htm
sry, bin in sachen anlagen echt ein noob^^


----------



## Axi (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Für was brauchst du die Anlage denn direkt?
Partyzelt, Partykeller oder Nachbar Ärgern?! 

Aber so wie ich das verstanden hab möchtest du mit der Anlage NUR Dosenmusik rausträllern lassen. Richtig?

Kommt leider bei der Thomannbeschreibung nicht herraus wie sie Angeschlossen wird.
Im normalfall dürfte es was in die Richtung Neutrik, Speakon oder Klinke gehn. 
Adapter lassen sich von Klinke (von deinem PC, Laptop, etc.) auf die obengenannten Stecker nachkaufen bzw. mit ein wenig Bastelfähigkeit auch selber zusammenschustern


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Nenn uns doch einfach mal die genauen Einsatszwecke und Räumlichkeiten. 

Wie fit seid ihr im Umgang mit Holzbearbeitung? Wir bauen schon seid Jahren unsere Boxen für den PA-Bereich selber und kommen somit sehr günstig davon  

Mach mal bitte eine Auflistung und ganz wichtig sind die Raumgrößen die es zu beschallen gilt! Aber mit den 600€ dürfte man da dann schon was brauchbares zusammengestellt bekommen!

PS: Im Anhang findest du zwei Bild von einer LAN-Party wo ich unsere "mittlere" Anlage aufgebaut hab... Die Boxen sind selbst gebaut


----------



## rebel4life (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Selber bauen ist natürlich auch ne Idee, ich bau gerade 4 Sound-12 zusammen, das ist ne Heidenarbeit...


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*



RC-X schrieb:


> kay^^
> also
> ich bin da, was wollt ihr noch wissen?
> 
> ...



Dafür brauchst du Adapter bzw passende Kabel... 
Damit du das Stereo Signal auf zwei separate Kabel aufsplitten kannst und dann brauchst du nen Adapter damit du auch ne 6,3mm Klinke hast oder XLR, was du willst.
Soviel zur Theorie.^^
Mit etwas Geschick kann man sich so ein Adapter-Kabel selber zusammenbasteln.


----------



## Axi (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

@ LordMeuchelmord:  Wow. Also wie das auf den Bildern ausschaut sind die Boxen echt gut verarbeitet. 

Ja für eine PA ist es natürlich eine echt klasse Sache die Boxen selber zu bauen. Gehört aber auch einiges dazu die Boxen dann auch richtig "klingen" zu lassen. Aber mit ein wenig Handwerkliches geschick und einer guten Anleitung dürfte das aber auch kein Hinderniss sein


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Das Problem ist halt der Schalldruck und um den den wir haben wollen würde es mit gekauften Boxen einfach zu teuer. Also nehmen wir die Lautspecherchassis die unseren Anforderungen entsprechen und richten uns meist nach den Herstellervorgaben. Selten mal, dass wir sie selbst berechnen, außer sie gefallen uns vom Klang nicht...

Das Holz lassen wir uns schon fertig zuschneiden (l x B), machen die Ausschnitte rein, bauen zusammen und lackieren sie. Dann die Chassis, Anschlüsse u.s.w. 

Fequenzweichen nutzen wir nur Aktive da wir sonst eine nach der anderen fetzen würden...

Was den Klang betrifft... Wir messen unsere Anlagen mit einem speziellen Mikrofon ein, um die Anlagen in jeder Räumlichkeit perfekt klingen zu lassen!


----------



## rebel4life (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Jup, wenn man ne einigermaßene Stichsäge, nicht 2 linke Hände, Holzleim und Zwingen hat, hat man so ne Box je nach Leimstellen in ein paar Tagen fertig.

(ich lass es immer die Nacht über trocknen, dann hält das wirklich. vom 1h Leim halte ich nicht viel)


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Du hast die Spaxschrauben vergessen... Ohne diese würden die Gehäuse, zumindest die der Subwoofer, nach ein bis zwei Basshüben wieder auseinanderfallen


----------



## rebel4life (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Ordentlich geleim hält bombenfest. Aber zur Sicherheit immer ein paar Spax reinknallen.


----------



## Axi (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

 würd ja gern mal son Woofer sehn der sich quasi von selbst zerlegt xD


----------



## rebel4life (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Meinen ersten Woofer mit 2 TangBand W69-1042 hab ich am Anfang nur geschraubt gehabt, man glaubt gar nicht, wie stark da die Luft entwichen ist.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

@ rebel4life: Ich wollte unsere Sub´s nicht nur geleimt unter Volllast laufen lassen... 

Wo ein spallt ist, drückt sich die Luft ja auch durch! Die ganz großen Woofer haben wir zusätzlich zum Leim auch noch mit Silikon abgedichtet, aber das war unser Silikonfreak, der das gemacht hat...

@ Axi: Solange es keiner von meinen is... Joa ich auch!

EDIT: Jetzt sind wir total OT bis wir mal was neues vom Threadersteller hören..


----------



## Axi (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Da ist jeder Luftspalt fatal. Und sei er noch so klein 
Am besten wär eh ein Woofer aus Beton. Blos schleppen möchte den ich dann nicht mehr xD

Aber jetzt währe es echt mal intressant für was unser TS die Anlage brauch ^^ Sonst kommen wir nicht wirklich vorran mit seinem Problem.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Also ich würde eher auf ne Potente Hifi Anlage setzen, denn ne PA mit 600€ zu realisieren ist nicht drinne, zumindest das die was taugt. Die von euch verlinkten sets von thoman "the Box" nuja nuja hat einer von euch die dinger schonmal gehört ? Nen Kollege brachte die mal mit in unseren Proberaum (200qm² 15Meter Hohe Gewölbedecke ) es war das CL 108 Set, tja was soll ich sagen.
Der Bass naja nicht arg tief abgestimmt, zwar pegelfest aber viel druck hat der nicht gemacht, die Sats meiner meinung nach zu Hoch abgestimmt, haben zwar nen knackigen Sound aber der kann nach ner zeit aufdringlich werden. Ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, mit nem gscheiten Hifi Verstärker und robusten Partyboxen kannste mehr Pegel erreichen als mit diesen aktiven The Box dingern. 
600€ sind für ne PA auch net wirklich viel, auser man kauft diesen Conrad rotz oder das billigste vom billigen. 


Subwoofer Bauen, also wenn dann nur Gedüpelt ! Geleimt, und Geschraubt, düpel und schrauben kann man sich allerdings auch sparen wenn man ein perfektes Gehäuse baut, ich hab mir ja nen Basshorn einst mal bei nem schreiner bauen lassen, das ding is nur geleimt ! Aber der kasten würde selbst nicht auseinander fallen wenn den von 5meter höhe fallen lassen würdest, wiegt aber auch gut was. Genauso wie mein 300liter BR Woofer, das holz wiegt ja vorneweg schon 43kg bei dem ding aber dafür alles doppelt verstärkt, geleimt und geschraubt. Grad im Partyeinsatz sollte ne Box sehr sehr sehr stabil sein, da empfehle ich auf keinen fall nen Selbstbau wenn man da noch nicht erfahrung hat. 

Ich weis allerdings grad selbst nich was ich im bereich PA empfehlen soll, da ist das Budget einfach zu gering.


----------



## taks (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Ich würd einfach nen E-Bass oder E-Gitarren Verstärker nehmen.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Und was soll das bringen ? Und wie soll er die anschliesen  

Und vorallem was meinst du ? Ne Combo ?, nen Topteil ? Am besten nen Marshall gelle damits auch so richtig beschissen klingt


----------



## Axi (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

@ defence: 200qm und 15 meter hoch? Klingt jetzt nicht gerade nach einem akustisch guten Raum.
Deswegen wollen wir ja erst mal wissen WO der TS die Anlage in Betrieb nehmen möchte. 
Das diese kleine Anlage keine Wunder verbringt bei solchen Dimensionen müsste auch klar sein.

Dennoch würde ich diese PA eher vorziehen als eine HiFi-Anlage. 

Und nochmal... das WO ist bei einer Anlage der ganz entscheidene Faktor. Ne HiFi im Freien Trällert mal 10meter weit und Schluss. Danach kommt nichts mehr gescheites. Die ist für Räume konzepiert. 
PA in kleinen Räumen ist klar überdimensioniert. Da kann man doch eher ne HiFi (Bose oder Teufel und wie sie nicht alle im Highendsektor heißen) hernehmen.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Den ersten erwähnten im Highendsektor nimmst du mal schön raus .

Ich hoffe das sich der TE mal wieder meldet .


----------



## taks (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*



dfence schrieb:


> Und was soll das bringen ? Und wie soll er die anschliesen
> 
> Und vorallem was meinst du ? Ne Combo ?, nen Topteil ? Am besten nen Marshall gelle damits auch so richtig beschissen klingt


 
Die haben meistens nen LineIn
z.B. dieses Kerlchen:
Marshall MG-30 FX New Edition - MG-Serie - music world - Musikinstrumente bequem bestellen!
extra für dich nen Marshall rausgesucht


----------



## RC-X (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Gitarrenverstärker???!?
ich hab hier nen Mesa Boogie samt dem Topteil

aber kann man damit was machen?

und falls es jmd interessiert wo ein 16-jähriger sowas her hat^^
mein Dad spielte in ner Band bis er 3 Bandscheibenvorfälle hatte


----------



## Axi (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Warum? Ich hab letztens zwei Boseröhren gehört bei einem Bekannten der Beruflich Musiker ist. Die haben richtig schön was rüber gebracht.


Edit:
@ RC-X: Wo möchtest du denn genau die Anlage aufbraun und benutzen? Und wofür? Nur um Musik im Hintergrund abzuspielen oder um richtig Gas zu geben?


----------



## Zoon (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

wie oft feiert ihr da? Evtl. schon mal an nen Verleih gedacht?

Weil wenns nur ne einmalige Angelegenheit ist kommt ne Ausleihe bestimmt günstiger, bei manchen ist der Aufbau und Einstellung inclu, und das Zeugs steht nach der Feier nicht sinnlos rum und staubt ein - somit habt ihr ein paar Sorgen weniger.


----------



## RC-X (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Also wir sind halt ne kleine Clique mit 7 leuten
das Ganze würde dann halt von Party zu Party wandern und die sind ja meistens in irgendeinem Keller oder in ner Garage...

sag ma mal max 60 m²

Wäre da was von Teufel oder Bose echt besser?

Die Anlage sollte halt für Hintergrundmusik sein und auch um richtig gas zu geben, bis die nachbarn nen riegel vorschieben 
ne schmarn


----------



## rebel4life (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Nope. Bose passt von der Größe fürs Klo, aber nicht für ne Party. Zudem verkaufen die überteuerten Müll.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*



dfence schrieb:


> Also ich würde eher auf ne Potente Hifi Anlage setzen, denn ne PA mit 600€ zu realisieren ist nicht drinne, zumindest das die was taugt.


 
Totaler Blödsinn, komm Probehören...


----------



## taks (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*



RC-X schrieb:


> und falls es jmd interessiert wo ein 16-jähriger sowas her hat^^
> mein Dad spielte in ner Band bis er 3 Bandscheibenvorfälle hatte


 
Dein Dad würde dir sicher den Kragen umdrehen wenn du ne 3000€ Anlage auf ne Party mitnimmst 
Aber beim Topteil hast du Ja nen Input. Sollte doch nen Klinkenstecker sein, oder?


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*



Axi schrieb:


> @ defence: 200qm und 15 meter hoch? Klingt jetzt nicht gerade nach einem akustisch guten Raum.
> Deswegen wollen wir ja erst mal wissen WO der TS die Anlage in Betrieb nehmen möchte.
> Das diese kleine Anlage keine Wunder verbringt bei solchen Dimensionen müsste auch klar sein.
> 
> ...



Jetz hörte mal auf immer auf Bose rumzuhacken, genau für solche disziplin schlägt sich nen 901er set richtig gut, allerdings in kombination mit nem Subwoofer. Preislich natürlich jenseits von gut und böse, und man bekommt auch sicherlich besseres fürs Geld, aber trotzdem können die 901er sich ziemlich gut schlagen wenn man große räume beschallt. Und kommt mir jetz nich ich hab hier mal gehört und da mal gehört, ich besitze die 901er und weis was die können. 

@Axi also ich hab mit meiner Hifi Anlage keine probleme freeair zu beschallen, es kommt halt drauf an was man unter ner Hifi Anlage versteht, und was man unter PA versteht, ich mein klar gegen meine große PA hat meine Hifi Anlage kaum ne chance, allerdings hab ich mit meiner Hifi Anlage keine probleme das The Box set zu übertönen. Und das man mit ner Hifi Anlage nur 10 meter weit kommt is schwachsinn es kommt auf die Boxen drauf an, was denkste wie mein Basshorn an meiner Hifi spielt .... 

Und das ne PA für kleine Räume nix ist, is ebenfalls humbug, grad das The Box set ist eher dafür gedacht in kleineren Räumen zu spielen, im freien richten die garnix an, da verliert sich das subwöfferchen sehr schnell. 

PA ist nen weitläufiger begriff, angefangen von kleinen Monitor Speakern fürn Nahfeld beschallung in kleinen räumen bis hin zur 20kw Openair anlage. 
Also allgemein zu sagen PA is nur für große Räume was, ist humbug.



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Totaler Blödsinn, komm Probehören...


  Gerne wo muss ich hinkommen ? Als gegenzug biete ich paar hörsessions auf verschiedenen Hifi und PA anlagen die mir zur verfügung stehen


----------



## Axi (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Also wenn es für Hintergrundmusik und richtig Gas geben sein soll für etwa 600€ dann würde ich dieses hier nehmen
The Box Cl 108 115 Basis Bundle

Oder wie LordMeuchelmord schon erwähnt hat die Boxen selber zusammenbauen und sich noch einen besseren Verstärker kaufen. 
Vorallem wenn ihr die Anlage viel herrumschleppt wie du schon erwähnt hast, sind die Bauteile von einer PA einfach um Welten besser als die von einer HiFi-Anlage. 
Man schaue sich nur mal die Boxenkabel an ^^ da geht weniger hin bei gleichen gebrauch wie bei HiFi.

Edit:
Hab nie behauptet das ne PA nix für kleine Räume ist. 
Und mir ist sowohl bewusst das PA von kleinen Räumen bis hin zu großen Feldern gehn kann 
Dennoch ist im normalfall HiFi nicht so robust wie eine PA.


----------



## RC-X (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*



taks schrieb:


> Dein Dad würde dir sicher den Kragen umdrehen wenn du ne 3000€ Anlage auf ne Party mitnimmst
> Aber beim Topteil hast du Ja nen Input. Sollte doch nen Klinkenstecker sein, oder?



jop
aber der große^^
wäre aber mit adapter zu machen

nochmal gaaaaanz weit zurück zum anfang

Nubert - nuBox 481 Standlautsprecher

Klipsch RB-81 (schwarz) Regal-Lautsprecher KliRB-81bl


was ist mit denen jetzt, und was Selbstbau betrifft, mit Hilfe von meinem Dad könnten wir was schaffen^^


----------



## Zoon (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Normale Bose Anlagen sind nicht gut atm, aber die alten 901 - 701 haben schon einen gewissen Liebhaberstatus und klingen auch gut, allerdings werden diese dein Budget sprengen noch bevor du den "Rest" (Amp, Kabellage + Kleinkram, Licht usw.) hast.

Hast schonmal auf diversen Seiten wie Thomann, Elevator usw geguckt, da gibt auch PA Konfiguatoren, halt mit 600€ schwierig...


----------



## rebel4life (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Ich scan dir nacher ein paar Seiten ausm Monacor Heftchen. Vieleicht kennst du jemanden bei ner Musikveranstaltungsfirma, denn die bekommen leicht mal 40-50% Rabatt. Allein schon die Bauteile für die 4 Sound-12 würden so 1000€ kosten, dazu kommt noch das Holz und die Arbeit, da ich die für jemanden bau, der da Prozente bekommt, kosten die Teile halt gleich nur noch 500-600€, als Lohn bekommt man da auch einiges (bei mir sind es Elektroniksachen und Chassis für neue Boxen, werden aber Hifi Boxen ).


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*



dfence schrieb:


> Gerne wo muss ich hinkommen ? Als gegenzug biete ich paar hörsessions auf verschiedenen Hifi und PA anlagen die mir zur verfügung stehen


 
Ins Sauerland! Da wir nix fest aufgebaut haben, bis auf zwei Sateliten, kann ich dir ja mal bescheid geben wenn wir mal wieder ne Veranstaltung beschallen.

@Thread: Monacor ist schonmal nicht schlecht, wir arbeiten selber mit Lautsprecherchassis aus der IMG Stage Line Serie und haben damit auch schon ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Ahh zoon versteht mich wenigsten  

Ich wollt auch damit nich sagen das man sich nen paar 901er holen solllte mit 2000€ Listenpreis sind die bisl zu schad fürn Party einsatz, es nervt nur dauernd wenn leuts behaupten Bose würd nur klolautsprecher bauen, aber nie einer mal nen 901er gehört geschweige den bessesen hat. 


Monacor wär ne gute wahl, gibt auch einige Ravemaster Chassis die sind baugleich mit Monacor Chassis, und gibts zum spotpreis, auch sehr gut sind Beyma Chassis. Ich persönlich setze Beyma und ElectroVoice Chassis ein, und nur ma als bsp ein pärchen Hochtonhörner von EL kosten vorneweg schon 200€ gebraucht. 


Allerdings ich sags nochmal PA und 600€ ist schwer, du brauchst die Boxen, du brauchst ne Endstufe du brauchst nen Mischpult um die Endstufe anzufahren, optimal wär noch nen EQ bzw Aktive Frequenzweiche. Die ganzen kabel, und XLR Kabel sind nicht eben mal billig wenns was taugen soll.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

XLR muss es ja nicht unbedingt sein, obwohl es nicht viel teurer kommen würde. EQ braucht man nicht wenn ein PC dran angeschlossen ist.

Weichen haben die meisten Endstuffen ja schon ab Werk eingebaut. Ansonsten eine Aktive 4-Kanal-Weiche kostet nicht die Welt.

EDIT: Beyma... hab ich ja noch nie was von gehört...!?


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Komisch, die sind eigentlich grad im sachen PA sehr bekannt und bauen sehr gute und vorallem Chassis z.b 15XT das nen 15" BassChassis mit nem Mittelhochton Horn.

Was auch noch ne gute marke ist, Celestion aber die dürten auch den preisrahmen sprengen.


----------



## RC-X (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Kay,
ich hab mit meinem Dad geredet und der meint er würde uns beim Selbstbau helfen.
Ich hab eig auch keine 2 linken hände und könnte selber einiges machen^^


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Dann wühle dich mal durch diese Page  
Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau


----------



## RC-X (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

danke euch allen 

sobald ich was hab, wende ich mich nochmal an euch


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Ach nochwas, was ich persönlich sehr bevorzugen würde. Schau dir mal diese Speaker an bei Visaton, scroll mal ganz runter zur Abteilung Partyboxen  Die Bassrutsche gepaart mit 2 Boxen damit kannst so einiges anstellen.
Visaton-Bausätze

PS: Nen Git oder Bass Amp zu nehmen ist in dem sinne total sinnbefreit, weil erstens diese Amps für bestimmte frequenzen ausgelegt sind und nicht für Fullrange gedacht sind, die können zwar Fullrange klingen aber misserabel. Zweitens die eingänge sind nicht dafür gedacht nen Line Signal reinzujagen das Line Signal ist viel zu stark. Zumindest billige Combos, oder div Topteile sind nicht dafür gedacht, es gibt auch ausnahmen, z.b nen David Eden WT300 ( den ich im einsatz hab ) ist eigentlich nen Bass verstärker, hat aber die möglichkeit auch per Line IN das teil anzusteuern. Allerdings legste für den Amp allein schon nen tausender hin....


----------



## rebel4life (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

So, hier mal die Übersich aus dem Monacor Heftchen (kostet 8€ Schutzgebühr, deswegen denke ich mal, dass du das nicht gleich kaufen wirst, aber das Inhaltsverzeichnis kann man als Werbung für den Hersteller betrachten, von demher sehe ich kein Problem darin diese Bilder hochzuladen):


Sag mir dann halt welche Seiten interessant sind, dann weiteres per PN (geht natürlich auch an die anderen ausm Thread falls die Kritik an den Bauvorschlägen üben wollen und das Heftchen nicht haben), ansonsten könnte ich Probleme bekommen.

Seite | Boxenname | Link zu Bausatz

12       Sound-15     http://www.aktivmodule.de/hifi/index.htm?/hifi/sound15.htm
16       Sound-12     http://www.lautsprechershop.de/hifi/index.htm?/hifi/sound12.htm

Die obere ist bei deinem Budget nur drin, wenn du Prozente bekommst, die untere würde ich auch nur mit Prozenten bauen, ansonsten reicht es nicht mehr für ne Endstufe.

Scans kommen dann gleich.


----------



## RC-X (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

okay
danke dir, die Sound-12 wäre preislich gesehn auf jeden fall interessanter^^


----------



## RC-X (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Wir werden alles selber zusammenbauen und werden demnächst losziehen und probehören und dann evtl. kaufen wenn se was taugen^^


----------



## rebel4life (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Ok, ich scan dann so bald wie möglich (bin gerade in der WG und da hab ich keinen Scanner, erst wieder am Freitag), du kannst jedoch schon mal in den Baumärkten deiner Gegend nach 20mm OSB Platten fragen, die sind sehr selten, ich hab deswegen 18mm Platten nehmen müssen, dadurch muss man natürlich alle Maße umrechnen...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Und i.d.r. kannst du sie dir im Baumarkt auch schon passend zuschneiden lassen! Dann brauchst du nur noch die Ausschnitte machen und zusammen bauen.

Wir arbeiten aber nicht mit OSB-Platten sondern mit MDF, da MDF nach unserer Meinung für den Boxenbau besser geeignet ist. Zudem lassen sie sich anschliessend auch gut z.B. mit Struktur-Effekt-Spray, gibts unter anderem auch im Baumarkt, lackieren.

Wenn sauber gearbeitet wurde, ist das Ergebnis perfekt und absolut vorzeigbar. (siehe Post #24)


----------



## Axi (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

MDF-Bretter sind meiner Meinung nach mit die Preisleistung besten Brette die du zum Boxenbau nehmen kannst. 
Sie kommen "Toden"-Material am nächsten. D.h. Sie schwingen mit der Membran nicht mit. Am besten wäre is eine Box aus Beton zu bauen. aber ich glaub das will dann keiner mehr Tragen.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

OSB ist eigentlich ne sehr ungünstige lösung, das material ist einfach zu "weich" zum probieren ist es ganz gut weils sau billig ist, aber dann echt nur 22er OSB. 

MDF ist auch ne suboptimale und "billige" lösung, würd ich auf garkeinen fall machen !!!  Dann lieber OSB ! 

Das beste Material aber zum Boxenbauen ist Multiplex, es gibt nix was besser ist ! Dadurch das Multiplex platten aus mehreren lagen querverleimten ist das zeug ersten verdammt stabil, und hat eine ziemlich hohe dichte. Z.b gibts Multiplex aus Buche, das ist mitunter das stabilste und hat ne sehr hohe dichte, was zu sehr sehr wenig eigenschwingung führt. 

Grade bei Boxen die viel aushalten müssen, wie PA nimmt man grundsätzlich Multiplex. Mit aushalten mein ich nicht nur Lautstärke, sondern auch Transport und co.

MDF hat nen extrem nachteil das es extrem aufquillt wenn es Feucht wird .... 
Das haste bei Multiplex so gut wie garnicht !


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*



dfence schrieb:


> OSB ist eigentlich ne sehr ungünstige lösung, das material ist einfach zu "weich" zum probieren ist es ganz gut weils sau billig ist, aber dann echt nur 22er OSB.


 
Da stimme ich dir zu



> MDF ist auch ne suboptimale und "billige" lösung, würd ich auf garkeinen fall machen !!! Dann lieber OSB !


 
Also wir nutzen ausschliesslich MDF und haben damit in unserem Leben schon gut und gerne 1000 Boxen gebaut (Wenn ich alle aus meinem Bekanntenkreis zusammen zähle die damit beruflich und Privat zu tun haben) und bisher nix "Suboptimales" feststellen können. Vorausgesetzt sie werden lackiert und nicht nur mit Filz oder ähnlichem bezogen. Außer mein Onkel, der arbeitet nebenbei in einer Nobelboxenbau-Firma, die ausschliesslich Echtholz verschiedener Sorten verwenden.



> Das beste Material aber zum Boxenbauen ist Multiplex, es gibt nix was besser ist ! Dadurch das Multiplex platten aus mehreren lagen querverleimten ist das zeug ersten verdammt stabil, und hat eine ziemlich hohe dichte. Z.b gibts Multiplex aus Buche, das ist mitunter das stabilste und hat ne sehr hohe dichte, was zu sehr sehr wenig eigenschwingung führt.


 
Da kann ich dir soweit zustimmen. Nur hast du leider die negativen Eigenschaften nicht aufgezählt, welche wären: zu teuer und schwer weiterzuverarbeiten, da es doch ein sehr hartes Material ist und somit eine Stichsäge schon Probleme beim sägen bekommen kann. 



> Grade bei Boxen die viel aushalten müssen, wie PA nimmt man grundsätzlich Multiplex. Mit aushalten mein ich nicht nur Lautstärke, sondern auch Transport und co.
> 
> MDF hat nen extrem nachteil das es extrem aufquillt wenn es Feucht wird ....
> Das haste bei Multiplex so gut wie garnicht !


 
Unsere Boxen leben immernoch, obwohl sie "nur" aus MDF sind und regelmässig im Einsatz sind... Indoor wie auch Outdoor und da ist noch nix aufgequollen. Selbst bei schlechtem Wetter, denn durch die lackierung sind sie sozusagen "versiegelt". Beweisbild im Anhang.

P.S.: Der Turm auf dem Bild ist, bis auf ein paar Optimierungen, nach dem Bauvorschlag von Monacor gebaut. Imo sind sie nur mit Klarlack behandelt, werden aber in kürze, wie auch alle unserer Boxen, noch mit einem Strukur-Effekt-Lack überzogen.


----------



## Axi (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partytaugliche Musikanlage bis 600€*

Kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich hab in meinen alten Auto, das sichher nicht Feuchtigkeitsdicht ist (alter 2er Schweinepolo *muhaha*) seit knapp über 2 Jahren ein MDF Brett drin. 
Hab letztens erst den Überzugstoff gewechselt. Da war weder was aufgequollen oder sonst irgendwelche negativen verhalten etc. zu erkennen. Würde schon sagen, das Material war wie am ersten Tag, obwohl KEINE Lackierung drauf ist und es quasi pur drinnen hängt.


----------

